# Beschwerde bezüglich Susanne Brauns Berichte



## Denmaru (5. November 2010)

Gleich zum Thema:

Wie kommt es, dass ich oftmals nur die Überschrift einer Nachricht lesen muss, um zu wissen, dass sie von Susanne Braun geschrieben wurde?
Liegt es an den vollkommen falschen Sätzen, die sie immer schreibt? (Siehe News http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/17322/WoW-Cataclysm-Patch-4-0-1-Battlerez-in-Raids-limitiert, Stand Heute um 13:42) - wurde bereits vertuscht verbessert.

Wenn so etwas einmal passiert, gibt es vielleicht einen bissigen Kommentar, aber das war es dann auch. Aber so eine Lächerlichkeit ist jetzt schon mehr als 10 mal passiert, und ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob es bei buffed.de nicht einen Lektor oder einen Chefredakteur gibt, der sich die wenigen Sekunden nehmen kann, und einmal die Texte durchlesen kann.
Wenn das ein zu großer Aufwand wäre: Selbst die Rechtschreibprüfung im Browser zeigt solche Fehler sofort an - entweder sieht Fräulein Braun diese roten Striche nicht, oder sie werden ignoriert.
Ich möchte betonen, dass es hier nicht um Kleinigkeiten geht - wer auf Buffed.de Nachrichten schreibt, sollte zumindest die deutsche Sprache beherrschen.

Kurz und gut: Buffed-Team, was ist da los?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2010)

Was war denn der Fehler?


----------



## Denmaru (5. November 2010)

Zum Beispiel im oben angesprochenen Thread: "[font=arial, helvetica]"In bereits jetzt ist eine Cataclysm-Änderungen an den In-Kampf-Wiederbelebungen aktiv. " Nochmals: solche Sätze sind kein Einzelfall. Ich erinnere mich noch an das "...werde ich mit WoW aufhaben" beim Red Shirt Guy statt "aufhören".[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica]
[/font]
[font=arial, helvetica]Liest so etwas denn keiner hier durch, bevor man es veröffentlicht?[/font]


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2010)

Hi,

ich habe deine Beschwerde an Susanne weitergeleitet.  Der Tonfall hätte jedoch netter ausfallen können, sonst gilt dies eher als ein persönlicher Angriff, statt einer Kritik/Beschwerde und das wird, egal gegen wen (Privat-Personen, Personen des öffentlichen Lebens, Mitarbeiter von Unternehmen, Mitarbeiter von buffed.de, virtuelle Charakter oder sonstiges) es geht, eigentlich mit Verwarnungen oder Schreibsperren belohnt.


Gruß


----------

